# Notebook Lenovo G470 no enciende



## omikron87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Buenas. Les escribo por lo siguiente, me trajeron para arreglar una notebook Lenovo G470, la misma tenía el jack power salido y uno de los dos cables que tiene no estaba haciendo contacto (cable rojo), por seguridad le compre uno nuevo para no correr el riesgo de que la mother o alguno de sus componentes se queme, y cuando le puse el que le compre, la notebook no prende, si le pongo la batería se enciende una lucecita blanca del frente (como que cargaría) y titila cada una x cantidad de segundos. Con la batería prendida tampoco enciende. Ustedes que creen que pueda ser. ...


----------



## sublime_0410 (Nov 4, 2015)

¿Has probado dejarla conectada por un tiempo? 
¿para ver si realmente está cargando?
Si no es así. seguramente un fusible está dañado...


----------



## tiago (Nov 5, 2015)

Comprueba que le llega alimentación a la placa testeando directamente sobre las pistas de entrada.
Hay varios temas en los que se habla de equipos que no arrancan y las formas de comprobarlos, usa el buscador para localizarlos.
Si despues sigues con problemas, vuelve a preguntar.
Una forma rápida de comprobar si la placa está alimentada, es medir en el conector de batería del equipo con el cargador conectado. Busca el pin que está conectado a masa, es uno de los extremos, coloca la punta del negativo del tester en éste pin y con el positivo mide en los restantes, deba haber uno que te dé 3 Volt.

Si es así, es que está llegando tensión desde el cargador, pero no quiere decir que no haya algún otro fallo.
Esa placa lleva dos chips de BIOS, que son el EC BIOS, que controla el arranque primario del equipo y el PCH BIOS (FCH BIOS en caso de procesador AMD), que se encarga de la cadena de activación de dispositivos.
Te dejo el esquema del equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## omikron87 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hola sublime_0410. La deje conectada por un tiempo, por las dudas, igualmente la batería de la notebook tenía energía. Con respecto a los fusibles, me gustaría saber cuales son o cómo están señalizados (ya que en las mother suelen tener un código, por ejemplo en las placas lógicas de Epson dice F1 y F2 respectivamente), acá será igual?? o por donde los puedo encontrar a dichos fusibles (cerca del jack power, del puerto norte, puerto sur, micro, etc.)?? Espero por tu repuesta y te agradezco por tu preocupación a la hora de responder. Saludos.



Hola tiago. Gracias por tu respuesta. Antes de hacer algo te vuelvo a consultar a ver si te entendi bien, el negativo del tester lo pongo por donde para el negativo del jack power (osea en la carcaza externa del conector), y con el positivo del tester voy probando en los distintos pines de la batería, es así o te entendí cualquier cosa?? ejejej... En caso de que me devuelva 3 voltios sería que esta mal?? o cuál es el valor que me debería devolver?? En el caso del FCH BIOS y del EC BIOS ahí alguna manera de testearlos?? Espero tu repuesta. Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 6, 2015)

Hola @omikron87
Es una simple prueba para saber si el cargador está entregando el voltaje en la placa o está el circuito abierto entre la toma DC y la placa base.
Una prueba rápida para saberlo sin abrirlo, es colocar el negativo del tester a la masa de placa, o sea, como dices, a la carcasa de cualquier conector y buscar 3 Volt entre los pines de carga de batería.
Los 3 Volt son un voltaje "Always" o sea, que siempre debe estar presente en la placa desde el momento que conectamos el cargador o le ponemos la batería al equipo.

Mira el esquema y verás que tu equipo no lleva puente norte ni puente sur y que puede llevar gráfica dedicada según versión, mira a ver que versión del 470 es o saca una foto nítida de la etiqueta de características del equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## omikron87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hola tiago, ya testie todo lo que pude (batería, pines de la batería, pila/batería, cargador, jack power y el pulsador que enciende a la mother y los fusibles que se encuentran cerca del jack power), todo esto esta en perfectas condiciones, ya que el tester me devuelve el valor que tiene que tener el componente. Con respecto a los capacitores, los únicos que tiene la mother son los capacitores solidos y me fije únicamente que estén bien esteticamente para no probar uno por uno, ya que además de estar en perfectas condiciones, estos están como encastrados en un socalo de plástico y no están salidos, cosa que normalmente los casos que me tocaron ver, al incharse se va una especie de goma por debajo y se suelen salir de este marco de plástico, no se la experiencia de ustedes, pero de lo contrario me avisan y lo vemos.

Lo que me han comentado en otro foro es que puede llegar a ser el mosfet o el "charger" (componente cuadrado smd) quienes controlan las funciones de carga. Ustedes saben algo de esto, si puede ser mi caso o bien cómo los encuentro dentro de la mother??

Con respecto al pdf que me enviaste tiago, te pido disculpas, pero lo estuve viendo muy por encima y la verdad es que no lo entiendo ya que al no entenderlo bien noto que me lleva a un callegon sin salida.

Igualmente espero que me puedan ayudar. Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2015)

... Y los 3 voltios en los pines de la batería?
De todos modos te aconsejo lo lleves a un técnico o servicio cualificado, son cosas un poco complicadas de testear y reparar, hay que tener un poco de experiencia para poder hacer progresos, no se si es tu caso.

Saludos.


----------

